# 2 Days



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Can anyone point me in a direction in the Farmington area? I have hunted the extended in the past but never that far south. I have always hunted the Ogden Unit mostly above Willard and Perry. I only have two days to hunt next week since my brother and I are moving and I really want him to harvest his first buck. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

People always seem to have lots to say until you ask a question like that. haha


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> People always seem to have lots to say until you ask a question like that. haha


And you give an answer like that.....


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

This internet scouting thing sure is getting popular! Im gonna give it a try!

Ive still got an archery elk tag that id love to fill. If anyone can tell me where i can get into some animals, id sure appreciate it. Oh better yet, if you could get some spotted for me, then give me a call, that'd really be awesome!!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it's hilarious when guys who use this forum to rant, argue, and make idiotic statements put someone down for asking for advice. So what exactly is the use of these forums if not to help each other and share info? Sorry I don't have any help for you jhunter, but I hope you find the info that you're looking for. Try to ignore the worst among us.-----------SS


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

SS... Don't you know that these other guys are all the most masterful of hunters? How anyone else could DARE come on to the forum and ask for help is just in-conceivable... 

I hope you caught the extreme use of sarcasm in that first part. The rest is non-sarcasm...

I thought that's what these forums were about, is HELP & Ideas. Dude didn't ask for anyone's "honey hole", he simply asked for a little bit of help. Myself, I don't know the area, or I'd offer it up. But I think for people to blast the dude (this thread is QUITE nice by comparison to some I've seen in the past) for asking for a little bit of help, I think is ridiculous.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I live in Kaysville and I've hiked those canyons above Farmington and Centerville all summer. I can tell you one thing for certain, wear your big boy boots and get ready to not see many deer at all. It's very steep, thick, and rugged terrain with a LOT of human foot/wheeler traffic. Lots of people coming in from the bottom and tons of folks coming in from the top because of the accessibility to wheelers on a network of roads. If I were you I'd go in through the top and hunt down to about the middle. Most the deer are probably going to be in this section. You can access the top from Bountiful up behind the "B" and take that road all the way to weber canyon if you want. Good luck. You'll need it...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think it's hilarious when guys who use this forum to rant, argue, and make idiotic statements put someone down for asking for advice. So what exactly is the use of these forums if not to help each other and share info? Sorry I don't have any help for you jhunter, but I hope you find the info that you're looking for. Try to ignore the worst among us.-----------SS


It's called supply and demand...hunting information on the Extended is limited because the area is limited. There are lots of people who want information about the Extended, but there are only a limited number of people who have put in the time and effort to find out that information for themselves. You have to sell yourself if you want information...why should anyone let you in on their "secret"? What do you have to offer in return? Are you even an ethical hunter or are you someone who's gonna leave a hansel and gretel trail of empty gatorade bottles from the parking lot to the hunting spot? And to top it off...even if you do find an area on your own on the Extended...you probably aren't the only one who knows about it. I consider myself fortunate for people to have taken me under their wing when it comes to showing me hunting areas, but at the same time it took me years to make those contacts and to develop those relationships. So don't be surprised if you don't get coordinates to the bedding area for a 180" buck on this forum today. -oOo-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

there might be some gentlemen who would love to hear a little bit about your hunting areas up near Perry


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I want to start hunting around the farmington and perry area as well. Any areas you would suggest around the farmington or perry area that has good bucks or bulls to go stick with an arrow? Heck I don't even care if they are good bucks cause bucks don't have fawns. 

A lot of the guys at the archery shop would also like to go smack a good young buck as well. So ill be glad to pass on the info you give us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

In that area he can harvest any deer, it's different from Ogden. If he doesn't care the size or if he wants a doe, you would have just as good of luck riding the roads and glassing every so often. Take the road in bountiful by the b since Farmington is closed and just go to the towers up on top, you will see plenty of females and smaller bucks. The bigger guys are down in each canyon but be prepared for a hell of a hike. But it will be worth the hike if you connect. If you want more specific areas, p.m. Me.


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

Henry Mountains cow buffalo hunt

Unread postby shaun larsen » Sat Sep 29, 2012 4:25 pm
im looking for some help from the people who have hunted buffalo before in this unit. my little brother has been chosen for an alternate cow tag on the henry mountains from Dec. 17-31. hes 17 and very excited about this opportunity. we will of course do as much scouting as possible, but with other hunts already planned, we wont have to time to scout as much as i would have liked to. ive never set foot on the unit or hunted buffalo before. ive heard this can be the easiest hunt or the hardest hunt in the world. we will have horses, ATVs, sleds, trucks, and we arent afraid to hike... so access shouldnt be an issue.

im looking for insight on the hunt, advice, tips, general areas on where to look, etc... anyone who has hunted this unit for them or knows someone who has or has knowledge about this hunt, your info would be very much appreciated! PM me if you would like, i understand the hesitation to some times post openly on the internet for everyone to see. id be happy to return the favor if i can in any way...

thanks for your help!! this kid has been beyond excited since he found out and id like to make it as good of an experience as possible!! dude your a Hippocrit is alright for you to ask but if anyone but you ask there lazy and worthless



shaun larsen said:


> This internet scouting thing sure is getting popular! Im gonna give it a try!
> 
> Ive still got an archery elk tag that id love to fill. If anyone can tell me where i can get into some animals, id sure appreciate it. Oh better yet, if you could get some spotted for me, then give me a call, that'd really be awesome!!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

GS muley area (on the extended)..... OIL buffalo area..... i dont think they hold the same value in most people's eyes... i could be wrong tho! And it would be different if he had posted this in july


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see any difference asking for info is asking for info weather OIL of on the front weather he ask in July or yesterday or next week he did not ask for honey holes he just wanted general info if you don't want to share don't reply


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

We all have to start somewhere. I've never hunted the area, but know that it holds deer. It may take a day or two to find them, but put in the time and work and you will. Good Luck!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

archery(aa) said:


> I don't see any difference asking for info is asking for info weather OIL of on the front weather he ask in July or yesterday or next week


You're not ever gonna want to be a salesman...just let me steer you away from any thoughts of that and save you from a monster of a learning curve...


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

This is always a fun subject.  

"It takes a lifetime to build relationships and 2 seconds to pi ss them away."
A quote given to my by a man I respect very much.

Trust is the main issue hear. I have shared info with people before and get different reactions from different people. Some are so very grateful and some act like the just pulled a fast one on you by getting you to release info. To each their own. They just show their character and it translates to future deals.

This guy asking a question is probably perfectly legit. Probably a great guy. But he will soon find out that he needs to build a little trust from people before they will give info. 

Coming on the forums and asking is a tough way to get what you want.

In all my life there are only two Friends that know where my best places are. And I trust them to the fullest that they will never pass on that info. I found these places and feel I can share with who I want to. Both have been asked by others for help and my secret has always been kept quiet. This is how you build trust. In person not on the internet.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> SS... Don't you know that these other guys are all the most masterful of hunters? How anyone else could DARE come on to the forum and ask for help is just in-conceivable...
> 
> I hope you caught the extreme use of sarcasm in that first part. The rest is non-sarcasm...
> 
> I thought that's what these forums were about, is HELP & Ideas. Dude didn't ask for anyone's "honey hole", he simply asked for a little bit of help. Myself, I don't know the area, or I'd offer it up. But I think for people to blast the dude (this thread is QUITE nice by comparison to some I've seen in the past) for asking for a little bit of help, I think is ridiculous.


So were you being sarcastic in your response to the statewide archery topic? Your comment sure did "help" all the people reading that post.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the help gentleman.


----------

